# Our first M/H



## busydaffodil (Dec 31, 2009)

After years of saving & looking, we decided on this baby.  OH is a class 1 lorry driver & our driveway is big enough to hold it.


----------



## Deleted member 9215 (Dec 31, 2009)

very nice, very big hope you have many happy hols in her


dunk


----------



## derekfaeberwick (Dec 31, 2009)

Lovely van, Abbey Saint Bathans is ? miles from where you live? to said St. place.

  Go for it.

  It'll be a good un.


----------



## frostybow (Dec 31, 2009)

she is a beauty i want one  have a great time


----------



## merlin wanderer (Dec 31, 2009)

*new van*

where's the jacuzzi





Happy new year all


----------



## kangooroo (Dec 31, 2009)

That looks very smart and huuuuge.  It makes my tiny Kangoo Roo look like a toy!

Welcome - and happy camping!


----------



## busydaffodil (Dec 31, 2009)

merlin wanderer said:


> where's the jacuzzi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No bath...but hubby would supply the bubbles.....without a pump too!


----------



## coventrycraig (Jan 4, 2010)

I would like one of those next.


I better get saving!

Craig


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 5, 2010)

We saved for a long time to buy it, but we always knew we wanted a twin wheel or tag axle.    
My fav is the Hobby but they are very out of our league.  We also had some real negative things said to us about Hobby Tag Axles.


----------



## maingate (Jan 5, 2010)

We have a Burstner Tag Axle. Officially a 7 berth.

Could sleep 4 kids in the overcab alone, so could probably cope with 9 or 10.


----------



## robert b (Jan 5, 2010)

very nice looking van. happy times ahead in it . when weather gets better


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2010)

maingate said:


> We have a Burstner Tag Axle. Officially a 7 berth.
> 
> .


 
 i want 1 of them... just may be big enough for just me

_friggin hate campin me... unless i can swing a pug init_


regards
aj


----------



## maingate (Jan 5, 2010)

J but your next accommodation will be 8 feet by 6 feet with one small window (high up)


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 5, 2010)

maingate said:


> We have a Burstner Tag Axle. Officially a 7 berth.
> 
> Could sleep 4 kids in the overcab alone, so could probably cope with 9 or 10.



WOW!   Now they are a serious piece of kit!


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 5, 2010)

allan b said:


> very nice looking van. happy times ahead in it . when weather gets better



We hope so!
Looking forward to a holiday (first in 7 yrs).   The big bonus is being able to take our baby with us.
See pic below


----------



## maingate (Jan 5, 2010)

Hi busydaffodil,

I have always lusted after an Autotrail tag axle but when we looked at them, their was not a layout that suited us and 5 dogs. I gave up on a big coachbuilt and was going to do a self build when I came across the Burstner.

We have been away a few times and it has been a good choice. The only problem we have had (and you might have) is that you need to be aware when you park up in a car park. If it fills up later on then you can be stuck.

We spent the night in Whitby that way as the car park did not empty till late. There are plenty worse places than Whitby though.

Enjoy your m/home.


----------



## ajs (Jan 5, 2010)

maingate said:


> Hi busydaffodil,
> 
> I have always lusted after an Autotrail tag axle but when we looked at them, their was not a layout that suited us and 5 dogs. I gave up on a big coachbuilt and was going to do a self build when I came across the Burstner.
> 
> .


 

 kinellsbells... 
didn't know they had a kennel layout option under the rear fixed bed 

 bet it has poop trap doors too 

 regards
aj


----------



## busydaffodil (Jan 5, 2010)

Maingate - I look forward to experiencing those problems.  I suspect they are all part of the adventure?

We have it in a storage yard right now and we cannot get to it because the village has been snowed in for a time now.    
I suspect a dead battery when we can get there.


----------



## maingate (Jan 5, 2010)

You should be alright busydaffodil. Mine had stood for 6 weeks and started first time. Its a 2003 model and the engine battery looks original.

Mine is normally kept in storage but I got it out a week ago when there was a break in the weather. I had to take a garden spade and smash the sheet ice but did it eventually. Its now on my drive and will be there for some time by the look of things.

As long as you drained it down properly, it will take no harm.


----------



## coolasluck (Jan 6, 2010)

maingate said:


> You should be alright busydaffodil. Mine had stood for 6 weeks and started first time. Its a 2003 model and the engine battery looks original.
> 
> Mine is normally kept in storage but I got it out a week ago when there was a break in the weather. I had to take a garden spade and smash the sheet ice but did it eventually. Its now on my drive and will be there for some time by the look of things.
> 
> As long as you drained it down properly, it will take no harm.







Bloody posh git,lording it over the rest of us with his bloody whippets,thinks he is royalty!!


----------



## maingate (Jan 6, 2010)

Work hard, be clean living and you will be successful too young man. 

I missed out the bit about robbing banks.


----------



## runnach (Jan 6, 2010)

maingate said:


> I missed out the bit about robbing banks.



So old hat old chap, Fraud is far more productive !!!..( I am told )

Channa


----------

